# Dwarves - Male_Female Lookalikes



## Calimehtar (Dec 27, 2002)

OK, I've heard on and off that the Male and Female Dwarves look alike. Even the females have beards. And in The Two Towers Gimli and Aragorn said they looked alike. So, this IS true?


----------



## Calimehtar (Dec 27, 2002)

Does Tolkien ever say this in The Sil. or Unfin. Tales? Or any of his books?


----------



## Isenho (Dec 27, 2002)

Tolkien did say that females had beard. thats fact


----------



## j0n4th4n (Dec 27, 2002)

where does he say that?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 27, 2002)

I think it would look really funny seeing women with beards. hahaha


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 27, 2002)

yeh that would be funny, I haven't read the books but I assume so since all of (atleast I think) corpses in Moria had beards, and gimli said so so thats my estimated guess.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 27, 2002)

It is told in Appendix A of _The Lord of the Rings_, in the portion on Durin's folk that female dwarves look and sound like males.


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Isenho _
> *Tolkien did say that females had beard. thats fact *


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 29, 2002)

And I'm sure that HoME, The Peoples of middle-Earth has something on them.


----------



## Baranlas (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *It is told in Appendix A of The Lord of the Rings, in the portion on Durin's folk that female dwarves look and sound like males. *



going out on the pull and getting drunk would have a whole knew meaning


----------



## j0n4th4n (Dec 29, 2002)

> They are in voice and appearance, and in garb if they must go on a journey, so like to the dwarf-men that the eyes and ears of other peoples cannot tell them apart.



(Appendix A, LotR)

Originally I thought this meant that they only look like Dwarf-men when they 'go on a journey'. I don't think its saying that, but I don't think its saying that Dwarf-women look indistinguishable from the men when they are at home. So its like this: they look very similar to the men at home but distingushable, but when they 'go abroad' they dress like the men thus adding to their likeness even more and making them indistinguishable to other races. 
I don't think they had beards(!) People seeing them probably would have thought them beardless dwarf-men.

*Phew*


----------



## Athelas (Dec 30, 2002)

*How to tell a male from a female Dwarf*

The females have braided armpits.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 30, 2002)

You are a sad, strange little man, and you have my pity.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

if aragorn says it, then it's true.... j/k. in TT, it sounded like the way aragorn said it that he was joking....


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 31, 2002)

*Lady Aragorn*, I beg of you, please put little if any credit on the movies.. The events and happenings and truths displayed in the BOOKS are all that matters; PJ has created a whole new story by so absent-mindedly altering and handling the plot of the BOOKS. I suggest you get the books pronto, and read them. And after that, read the Silmarillion, and you'll have something to compare the LotR to. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Àngrist (Dec 31, 2002)

Eww... I can see why Gimli doesn't have a wife/girlfriend now...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 31, 2002)

I just always assumed that since Dwarves loved rocks so much, they *did the deed* with a hole in the mountain and baby dwarfs popped out with fully grown beards


----------

